# Sad day



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I've just sold my female







The male and my swift will also be sold in a few days

I'm selling because i'll be moving away to university in a few months, and I wont be able to keep them while i'm there.

At least she has gone to a good, experienced home, see pics of her in her new house HERE


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Sad to hear Burf..I know how attached you can become with these cute little buggers..(I was really fond of your female too!) Lets hope the male and swift go to equally good homes as well.
Eden


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang that sucks you had to sell her. She looks like she is doing well though.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

To bad you had to get rid of her


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear Burf.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

My male has gone now too


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope he too has found a nice home.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

At least u know she will be taken care of.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's sad but as a responsible owner you knew what was best for them


----------

